# Poczytywałem sobie za obowiązek złożyć panu moje uszanowan



## Tunia

Hi everyone,

How would you translate into English the following:

Poczytywałem sobie za obowiązek złożyć panu moje uszanowanie zaraz po przyjeździe. 

It is a sentence from a novel. The thing is that the translation should stick to the style and language used. 

Thank you.
Tunia


----------



## NotNow

I deemed it my duty to pay you my respects immediately after your arrival.


----------



## Tunia

Brilliant  
Thank you NotNow


----------



## majlo

NotNow, is it your try at a translation or does it come directly from _Wuthering Heights_? I'm asking because I've found a sentence in the book, which might fit in the context (though more context would be helpful):

_I do myself the honour of calling as soon as possible after my arrival_


----------



## NotNow

majlo said:


> NotNow, is it your try at the translation or does it come directly from _Wuthering Heights_? I'm asking because I've found a sentence in the book, which might fit in the context (though more context would be helpful):
> 
> _I do myself the honour of calling as soon as possible after my arrival_


 
It's my try at a translation.  Your posting is interesting.  Now I don't even know who arrived.


----------



## majlo

Technically speaking, it's ambiguous who arrived. However if it were _his _arrival, I think it would read: _Poczytywałem sobie za obowiązek złożyć panu moje uszanowanie zaraz po *pańskim *przyjeździe. _Without _pańskim_ it reads "more" like it's _my _arrival.


----------



## PolonusKing

Hi,
I do agree with majlo about the 'arriving person' especially that it's usually the person who arrives that goes to greet someone and not the other way round.

However in terms of the 'złożyć Panu moje uszanowanie' I would go for 'pay my respects' rather than 'calling' as the Polish in the phrase is fairly old fashioned and formal and therefore so should be the English translation.


----------



## Tunia

The guy who says the words arrives. But it doesn't matter  
It is from Wuthering Heights but I need a new translation of Sujkowska's translation (so called back translation)- and not the original words. Does it make sense?

Thank you


----------



## Tunia

let me try again

Bronte's words - I do myself the honour of calling as soon as possible after my arrival,

Sujkowska's translation - Poczytywałem sobie za obowiązek złożyć panu moje uszanowanie zaraz po przyjeździe. 

Now, I need to translate Sujkowska's version back into English. For obvious reasons, it has to be different from the original.

Tunia


----------



## majlo

Why does it have to be different from the original? But anyway, if it does have to be, then you are safe with NotNow's translation. Of course apart from the possessive pronoun which you have to change.


----------



## Tunia

I know and I like NotNow's translation  
I'm writing an essay about Wuthering Heights. Actually, I'm comparing the original with the Polish translation by Janina Sujkowska. Since I study at a British university, all examples from the Polish version of the book have to be back-translated, so that my tutors can understand the differences between the books I am describing.


----------

